# La Cualquiera / Eufemismo para prostituta



## bb008

Hola a todos:

La palabra puta, y todos sabemos que significa, tiene muchas otras palabras que la identifican, sin necesidad de decir, tal cual "Puta": como "una cualquiera", "ramera", "prostituta", "impúdica", "cortesana", ayer mi hermana dijo que en Colombia le dice "fufurufa" (esa plabra la había escuchado en algún momento, si es de Colombia de eso no estoy segura, ella dice que la oyó en una novela Colombiana), pero mi mamá dijo que en Chile a las putas le dicen "Maraca".

Mi pregunta es: qué otras palabras ustedes conocen a parte de las ya mencionadas que son sinónimo de "Puta" y son poco conocidas.


----------



## Domtom

-
Además de las que has dicho,

cortesana
cualquiera
fufurufa
impúdica
maraca
prostituta
puta
ramera

(en orden alfabético para no dar más importacia a la una que a la otra  )

por aquí España hemos oído _fulana._

Por cierto, a mí _una cualquiera _me suena a_ mujer fácil_ o algo así, pero... tanto como _pu..._ no sé... __


----------



## Ellouder

mujer de la calle

mujer de la vida

mujer de moral relajada

putón verbenero

zorra (de esta última no estoy seguro)

...


----------



## Jellby

"Putón verbenero" y "zorra" se usan más como insultos hacia una persona que no tiene por qué ser prostituta realmente (aunque "zorra" también significa "prostituta" en sí).

Otra que significaba lo mismo pero ya se está perdiendo (o se ha perdido):

*tía.*
13. f. prostituta.

*mujer del arte.*
1. f. prostituta.

*mujer del partido.*
1. f. prostituta.

*mujer de punto.*
1. f. prostituta.

*mujer mundana.*
1. f. prostituta.

*mujer perdida.*
1. f. prostituta.

*mujer pública.*
1. f. prostituta.


----------



## Schenker

Confirmo que en Chile se utiliza la palabra "maraca". 
Tambien he escuchado mucho la palabra "bataclana", pero nunca la he encontrado en ningún diccionario, no sé por qué.


----------



## ECOMPIANI

También he escuchado....mujerzuela..


----------



## mjmuak

También tenemos "furcia", "pelandusca" y "pendón".


----------



## bb008

Domtom said:


> -
> Además de las que has dicho,
> 
> cortesana
> cualquiera
> fufurufa
> impúdica
> maraca
> prostituta
> puta
> ramera
> 
> (en orden alfabético para no dar más importacia a la una que a la otra  )
> 
> por aquí España hemos oído _fulana._
> 
> Por cierto, a mí _una cualquiera _me suena a_ mujer fácil_ o algo así, pero... tanto como _pu..._ no sé... __


 
Y tú no crees que una puta no sea una mujer fácil (una cualquiera), dime de ser así cuál es la diferencia, sería que una cobra y la otra no y quizás lo haga gratis...?????....


----------



## Mei

bb008 said:


> Y tú no crees que una puta no sea una mujer fácil (una cualquiera), dime de ser así cuál es la diferencia, sería que una cobra y la otra no y quizás lo haga gratis...?????....



Digamos que la mujer fácil lo hace porque quiere (tampoco quiere decir que cobre, yo no lo pensaría) y para una puta es trabajo.

Mei


----------



## bb008

Mei said:


> Digamos que la mujer fácil lo hace porque quiere (tampoco quiere decir que cobre, yo no lo pensaría) y para una puta es trabajo.
> 
> Mei


 
Cierto, cierto...tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Este-Ban-Dido

bb008 said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> La palabra puta, y todos sabemos que significa, tiene muchas otras palabras que la identifican, sin necesidad de decir, tal cual &quot;Puta&quot;: como &quot;una cualquiera&quot;, &quot;ramera&quot;, &quot;prostituta&quot;, &quot;impúdica&quot;, &quot;cortesana&quot;, ayer mi hermana dijo que en Colombia le dice &quot;fufurufa&quot; (esa plabra la había escuchado en algún momento, si es de Colombia de eso no estoy segura, ella dice que la oyó en una novela Colombiana), pero mi mamá dijo que en Chile a las putas le dicen &quot;Maraca&quot;.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: qué otras palabras ustedes conocen a parte de las ya mencionadas que son sinónimo de &quot;Puta&quot; y son poco conocidas.



 Es cierto, en Colombia dicen "fufurufa" o "fufa" para referirse a una prostituta de profesión o a una mujer que se acuesta con varios hombres.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Wila o guila (no encuentro la diéresis), pulga.


----------



## the boss

tengo entendido que solo en Perú se les dice Bataclanas, pero no lo se a ciencia cierta. bataclana, por si misma, no es una mala palabra

http://www.milonga.co.uk/lunfardo/bataclana/bataclan.html


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros en *El Salvador*, aparte de la mayoría de los términos ya mencionados, coloquialmente les decimos "*peperechas*" a las "*muchachas de la vida alegre*", aunque no sé que de alegre tendrá para la mayoría de ellas esta actividad, como para denominarlas así.

Saludos,


----------



## Schenker

the boss said:


> tengo entendido que solo en Perú se les dice Bataclanas, pero no lo se a ciencia cierta. bataclana, por si misma, no es una mala palabra
> 
> http://www.milonga.co.uk/lunfardo/bataclana/bataclan.html


 
Aquí en Chile tambien se usa bastante. Y se usa en el sentido de mujer fácil. Aunque es una derivación de "vedette" o "show-woman".......en fin se utiliza para decirle a una mujer prostituta o algo similar.


----------



## charlotte20

en chile tambien he escuchado scort, como para darle elegancia al asunto, pero al fin es por plata igual.


----------



## bb008

Gracias a todos por su participación y buenos aportes.


----------



## Argótide

Llego tarde, pero ahi les va un poco de variedad:

leona (Guatemala)
lumi (España --Madrid) 
jinetera (México, Cuba)  
guaricha (Colombia) 
gato (Argentina)
fleje (Puerto Rico)
cuero (República Dominicana, Puerto Rico, Colombia)
chango (Uruguay)
yiro (Argentina)
trola (Argentina y Uruguay)
ruca (Perú) 
reventada (Argentina)
playo (Nicaragua)
piruja (México)


----------



## bb008

Argótide said:


> Llego tarde, pero ahi les va un poco de variedad:
> 
> leona (Guatemala)
> lumi (España --Madrid)
> jinetera (México, Cuba)
> guaricha (Colombia)
> gato (Argentina)
> fleje (Puerto Rico)
> cuero (República Dominicana, Puerto Rico, Colombia)
> chango (Uruguay)
> yiro (Argentina)
> trola (Argentina y Uruguay)
> ruca (Perú)
> reventada (Argentina)
> playo (Nicaragua)
> piruja (México)


 

Y en Venezuela si somos directos: "Puta"


----------



## Schenker

Argótide said:


> Llego tarde, pero ahi les va un poco de variedad:
> 
> leona (Guatemala)
> lumi (España --Madrid)
> jinetera (México, Cuba)
> guaricha (Colombia)
> gato (Argentina) ¿Por qué se dice gato y no gata?
> fleje (Puerto Rico)
> cuero (República Dominicana, Puerto Rico, Colombia)
> chango (Uruguay)
> yiro (Argentina)
> trola (Argentina y Uruguay)
> ruca (Perú)
> reventada (Argentina)
> playo (Nicaragua)
> piruja (México)


----------



## bb008

gato (Argentina) ¿Por qué se dice gato y no gata? *(**Schenker)
*fleje (Puerto Rico) ¿Y por qué no fleja?
cuero (República Dominicana, Puerto Rico, Colombia) ¿y no Cuera?
chango (Uruguay) ¿y por qué no Changa?
yiro (Argentina) ¿o yira?
playo (Nicaragua) ¿o playa? (ojo no LA PLAYA, que es otra cosa)....

Para continuar con buscarle las 5 patas a la gata (que digo el gato) como indico Schenker...


----------



## Mocanu

Se me ha ocurrido *pilingui*. Es muy eufemístico.


----------



## Este-Ban-Dido

En Colombia.... "zorra", "perra", "sucia".


----------



## JABON

Este-Ban-Dido said:


> Es cierto, en Colombia dicen "fufurufa" o "fufa" para referirse a una prostituta de profesión o a una mujer que se acuesta con varios hombres.




Hola a todos:
Como ya dijo mi coterráneo Ayutuxte, aquí son peperechas, he oído que en algunas producciones de películas Mexicanas  a este tipo trabajadoras se les llama *mujeres del talón,* a lo mejor porque trabajan taloneando o sea deambulando por las calles, así lo he entendido, espero que mi tocayo de Torreón o algún otro mexicano lo confirme o lo desmienta.

Pero más allá de las variopintas palabras con que se conoce esta ocupación,  me llama la atención la palabra *fufurufa*, que en nuestro suelo sirve para denominar a las personas que pretenden, ridículamente, ser de alta sociedad.

Saludos


----------



## bb008

*"Pero más allá de las variopintas palabras con que se conoce esta ocupación, me llama la atención la palabra fufurufa, que en nuestro suelo sirve para denominar a las personas que pretenden, ridículamente, ser de alta sociedad.*

*Saludos[/quote]"*

Que tal jabon, "toma jabón, pues", este idioma nuestro Fufurufa por frufrú, se le dice aquí, pero creo que pasada...hay una nueva voy averiguar.

Hoy recorde una que es muy vulgar, extremadamente vulgar para mí, a mi parecer y lo escuché de un hombre (eso vulgarisimo): "acabayuca"


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Además de compartir con Argentina y Uruguay algunas otras maneras de referirnos a las prostitutas, en Paraguay también las llamamos:

- BANDIDAS
- BANDAS
- PERRAS
- PUTAS (bien directo y sin pelos en la lengua)

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Mujeres de vida airada
o de vida dudosa.
Peripaticienas (?¿) A la manera de aquellos filósofos de la vieja Grecia que filosofaban dando vueltas por las plazas de la vieja Atenas.
El oficio más viejo del mundo...
Nota : muchos términos para expresar una debilidad humana. Pero me pregunto si hay algo para los "clientes" de estas pobres mujeres, solitarios de los casinos que beben con asco el agua de la prostitución..(Lorca)


----------



## cacarulo

yserien said:


> Mujeres de vida airada
> o de vida dudosa.
> Peripaticienas (?¿) A la manera de aquellos filósofos de la vieja Grecia que filosofaban dando vueltas por las plazas de la vieja Atenas.
> El oficio más viejo del mundo...
> Nota : muchos términos para expresar una debilidad humana. Pero me pregunto si hay algo para los "clientes" de estas pobres mujeres, solitarios de los casinos que beben con asco el agua de la prostitución..(Lorca)


 

En ARG:
paganini
chabon (desusado con ese sentido)
gato (así también se les dice a las chicas)
gatero
pirata
y una nueva palabra, que usan algunos investigadores: prostituyente.
Sobre los nombres que se les dan a las trabajadoras, hay un tema abierto en el foro de Jergas de habla hispana.


----------



## the_teacher

Argótide said:


> Llego tarde, pero ahi les va un poco de variedad:
> 
> leona (Guatemala)
> lumi (España --Madrid)
> jinetera (México, Cuba)
> guaricha (Colombia)
> gato (Argentina)
> fleje (Puerto Rico)
> cuero (República Dominicana, Puerto Rico, Colombia)
> chango (Uruguay)
> yiro (Argentina)
> trola (Argentina y Uruguay)
> ruca (Perú)
> reventada (Argentina)
> playo (Nicaragua)
> piruja (México)




Es verdad que aquí en Uruguay se les dice "trolas" y 
"changos", también se puede llegar a escuchar decir "gira" o "que es del pueblo...", aunque eso ya sería más como que es fácil y no prostituta.


Salu2 !!!!


----------



## the_teacher

bb008 said:


> gato (Argentina) ¿Por qué se dice gato y no gata? *(**Schenker)
> *fleje (Puerto Rico) ¿Y por qué no fleja?
> cuero (República Dominicana, Puerto Rico, Colombia) ¿y no Cuera?
> chango (Uruguay) ¿y por qué no Changa?
> yiro (Argentina) ¿o yira?
> playo (Nicaragua) ¿o playa? (ojo no LA PLAYA, que es otra cosa)....
> 
> Para continuar con buscarle las 5 patas a la gata (que digo el gato) como indico Schenker...




Contestando a tu pregunta (en Uruguay) se les dice chango porque muchas veces se asocia más con los travestis en el oficio... Aclara tu duda?


Salu2 !!!!


----------



## Rodopea

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola y muy buenas tardes:

*Estoy buscando en español eufemismo/s para la palabra "prostituta".* 

Además me interesa si en los distintos países de habla hispana existen distintas maneras de llamar a este oficio de forma culta.

Así que cualquier sugerencia relacionada al tema está bienvenida.

Muchas gracias .


----------



## Rayines

Puede ser "mujeres de la calle/de la vida". Pero acá por lo menos, la forma "culta", es decir "correcta" es "prostituta", también se oye "Mujeres que ejercen la prostitución".
Otro eufemismo: "Mujeres que ejercen el oficio más viejo del mundo".
Saludos.


----------



## Camilo1964

Hay muchísimos. Algunos:

mujer de la mala vida, mujer de vida alegre, meretriz, mujer del arroyo, mujer pública

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

"Señorita de compañía" podría ser otro. Y uno más moderno "escort".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Pinairun

Mujer de vida licenciosa
Mujer de mala vida
Mujer de la calle
Meretriz
Ramera
Furcia
Fulana
Iza
Pelandusca


----------



## mirx

En México la prostitución está regularizada en algunos estados y por ende la profesión registrada como "sexoservicios".

Sexoservidora/o es el término utilizado de toda la vida en textos técnicos o en la televisión. 

Es una palabra que no tiene ningún tipo de connotaciones, simplemente hace referencia a alguine que ofrece servicios sexuales.

Dama de compañía o escort, no son términos exactos ya que en raras (muy raras) ocasiones, la compañia es eso, sólo compañía.


----------



## rocioteag

Mujeres de la vida galante... es otro que se escucha por estas latitudes


----------



## Rayines

rocioteag said:


> Mujeres de la vida galante... es otro que se escucha por estas latitudes


Me recordaste "de vida airada" .


----------



## Mangato

Pupila
niña
manceba
madama
y en Argentina, gato
La jefa del burdel es el gato rey
En Cuba, mambisa y jinetera
Chica de programa


----------



## Rayines

Mangato said:


> y en Argentina, gato


Pero este no sería un eufemismo, al contrario, no sé con qué quedarme......


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Ahora en Colombia a las que no tienen sitio fijo sino que se contactan por celular les llaman "prepago". Bueno, creo que de hecho ya casi todas funcionan y además les dicen así.

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

> Pero más allá de las variopintas palabras con que se conoce esta ocupación, me llama la atención la palabra *fufurufa*, que en nuestro suelo sirve para denominar a las personas que pretenden, ridículamente, ser de alta sociedad.


En el noroeste de México fufurufa es que se cree la muy muy, como Jabon mencionó.

Aparte, Toño citó que en Torreón se les dice güila y güila en el noroeste de México significa flaca. Y sí, ya han ocurrido serios malentendidos por eso.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

"Mujeres que se ríen en la fila"
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que actualmente existe un movimiento dentro de este colectivo de personas que pide que su actividad sea considerada como cualquier otro trabajo. Es decir, licencia de actividad comercial, pago de impuestos, seguridad social, etc.

No solamente para las mujeres y hombres que ejercen la prostitución, sino para todos aquellos que de una manera u otra trabajan en la "industria del sexo".

Se autodenominan "trabajadores del sexo".

Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> "Mujeres que se ríen en la fila"
> Saludos.
> _


 
Hola Vamp.

Esta no la había escuchado nunca. Es bastante más respetuosa que las que se venían barajando en el hilo. ¿Es de uso muy común?


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Ro.
Sí, suele usarse.
Tanto como "chicas/mujeres alegres", o "chicas/mujeres desordenadas"
Siempre es un gusto verte.
_

Edito:  Me crucé con tu respuesta, Pinairun.
          Tampoco es para tanto...
          Saludos.
.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también se oye hablar de las mujeres de tacón dorado.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Taloneras como variante de las del talón o que le talonean.
También escuché una vez preguntarse entre sí: ¿vas o haces el corte? No entendí muy bien lo del corte...
Tuve una trabajadora en una maquiladora que aparte de trabajar 10 horas diarias, le taloneaba los fines de semana para poder pagar la escuela de su hijo, de ahí que escuché eso del corte.
Saludos


----------



## Rodopea

!Muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones!

?Y qué opináis de "mujer de alquiler"?


----------



## piraña utria

Rodopea said:


> !Muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones!
> 
> ?Y qué opináis de "mujer de alquiler"?


 
Hola:

No sé si tiene algún uso local o regional, pero si la expresas en un contexto apropiado (y no es difícil saber de qué se está hablando si el temas es prostitutas/prostitución), se entendería.

Saludos,


----------



## napoleonwin

De lo que yo he escuchado:
bandidas, trolas,banda: Por amor a la actividad.
putas: las que cobran, sin que esto quiera decir que no les guste la actividad.
Slds.


----------



## normaelena

*Guaguas*, siempre recogiendo pasajeros. (¿En Cuba? No estoy segura.)


----------



## Jose Ivan

En Puerto Rico le decimos una "fleje" o "cuero".


----------



## ACQM

En España las señoras mayores les llamaban "señoras que fuman y te hablan de tú" (en España no hubo señoras decentes fumanado hasta los años 70 y aún quedaba muy liberal en la época).

Pero si se trata de ser políticamente correcto y eufemístico "trabajadoras del sexo" es lo que se estila ahora.


----------



## Jose Ivan

napoleonwin said:


> De lo que yo he escuchado:
> bandidas, trolas,banda: Por amor a la actividad.
> putas: las que cobran, sin que esto quiera decir que no les guste la actividad.
> Slds.


 
En Puertorro usamos puta para las que lo hacen por amor al arte, prostituta para las que cobran.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Sólo aporto una pero es muy curiosa. En Cartagena (España), de donde soy natural, mis abuelos/as y las personas mayores decian "mujeres de la vida".

Saludos


----------



## mirx

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Sólo aporto una pero es muy curiosa. En Cartagena (España), de donde soy natural, mis abuelos/as y las personas mayores decian "mujeres de la vida".
> 
> Saludos


 
Ya lo decía Ellouder el 11 Julio del 2007 (post número tres). Claro, el no aclaró si eran sus abuelos quiénes lo decían.


----------



## rolando-toro

Aquí en Perú en los años 50 los periodistas les decían "mariposas nocturnas" y la gente acuño el termino "polillas", pero ya esta en desuso y solo lo usa la gente mayor. 
La gente joven usa el eufemismos: "kinesiologas" como queriendo darles cierta elegancia.  
También se les dice "rucas", o "putas" así a secas.
Los sociólogos, psicólogos, periodistas, etc. usan  "trabajadoras sexuales".
A los proxenetas se les dice "cafichos". Las putas a sus clientes les dicen "puntos", (ejemplo: "hoy me levante solo cinco puntos").
A los varones que se prostituyen con homosexuales se les dice "fletes"
A las mujeres fáciles se les dice "jugadoras"


----------



## rianflal

Que les parece "suripanta"


----------



## Janis Joplin

Mujer de la vida galante, muy educadamente.

Más técnicamente...sexoservidora.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Les recomendaría a ustedes la lectura del _Diccionario secreto_ de Camilo José Cela, o su magnífica obra I_zas, rabizas, colipoterras, hurgamanderas y putarazanas_, que se dedica por entero a este tema.


----------



## allanblackpoe

Actualmente en Chile y por el arribo del Reggaeton se usa la palabra " pela " para este tipo de mujeres aunque ellas no la entienden pero no asi, las mujeres con mas educación quienes la captan de inmediato y su reacción es violenta al compararlas con las primeras


----------

